# New Coffee Van Research



## Holl (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello All

Im looking for some advice on starting a coffee van/mobile bakery.

I'm at the very very start of my venture and am looking for advice on whether it's a lucrative business. I live in a very popular part of Suffolk where we get literally tons of tourists (mostly from London) spending their summer by the beach.

So location wise I think I'm in a really great position.

However Id really like to hear some people who have done it before and any advice you would give? Do you earn a decent wage or is it just covering costs? I know a lot of this relies on the product but would like to hear from those who have already started their business.

Thanks!!

Holly


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Holly, I have been running my coffee van for 12 years and we convert vehicles for other people setting up their own businesses. Pm me your email address and I will send you some info ?

Andy


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

coffeebean said:


> Hi Holly, I have been running my coffee van for 12 years and we convert vehicles for other people setting up their own businesses. Pm me your email address and I will send you some info
> Andy


Any chance you wouldn't mind sharing some info with me as well, as I'm toying with the idea of a van. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No worries, pm your email and let me know what sort of thing you are after ?


----------

